# rollers



## rono842 (Dec 12, 2010)

hi guys
i need some help finding some reading on bermingham rollers,can sombody help me,thanks ron


----------



## PigeonVilla (Dec 8, 2010)

rono842 said:


> hi guys
> i need some help finding some reading on bermingham rollers,can sombody help me,thanks ron


 All the info you need can be found right here on rollers of pretty much every strain Im thinking .
http://www.roller-pigeon.com/_Roller_Pigeon_Discussion.html


----------

